# First time show goat advice needed



## Mayce Northcutt (Jan 28, 2021)

I will be getting my first show wether very soon, and I am looking for any advice.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Mayce Northcutt said:


> I will be getting my first show wether very soon, and I am looking for any advice.


Hello I've been showing goats for 5 years now I'm 14 years old I would get a show weather from a breeder because they have higher quality and they train their boers at a young age , also some supplies you may need is coconut shampoo it makes your goats very soft but also get mane and tail shampoo and conditioner to ensure cleanliness, also I prefer walking my goat on a show halter and a show chain because the show halter is easier to lead your weather and then the show chain helps you brace your goat, something you may also want is a whitening spray for your shows you decide to attend it just ensures that they look white and clean, something else you may want are supplements to build up muscle is your goat and lots of exercise because if you give a goat supplements and don't exercise the weather they fatten up instead of get skinny and more muscle. Also buy your goats some kind of brushes I'll attach some pictures of my show weather that I'm going to be entering into county 2 weeks from now and the supplies I use on them I also show bucks so you may see some bucks in the pictures but I will also send you everything I've used to get all the muscle they have. I hop I can help you I'll attach all the pictures of supplies in a separate message.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Mayce Northcutt said:


> I will be getting my first show wether very soon, and I am looking for any advice.


Here's some of the supplies I use


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Here the last bit of supplies I use for my goats I also have to go get the supplements I use for them


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Justaffagirl said:


> Hello I've been showing goats for 5 years now I'm 14 years old I would get a show weather from a breeder because they have higher quality and they train their boers at a young age , also some supplies you may need is coconut shampoo it makes your goats very soft but also get mane and tail shampoo and conditioner to ensure cleanliness, also I prefer walking my goat on a show halter and a show chain because the show halter is easier to lead your weather and then the show chain helps you brace your goat, something you may also want is a whitening spray for your shows you decide to attend it just ensures that they look white and clean, something else you may want are supplements to build up muscle is your goat and lots of exercise because if you give a goat supplements and don't exercise the weather they fatten up instead of get skinny and more muscle. Also buy your goats some kind of brushes I'll attach some pictures of my show weather that I'm going to be entering into county 2 weeks from now and the supplies I use on them I also show bucks so you may see some bucks in the pictures but I will also send you everything I've used to get all the muscle they have. I hop I can help you I'll attach all the pictures of supplies in a separate message.


There you go


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Here's the show weathers I'm going to be entering in county


----------

